# How much was the Keystone/A-Basin 4 pack?



## EddieC (Apr 11, 2006)

Anybody know how much they charged for the Basin/Keystone 4 pack this year? Gotta a co-worker trying to sell me one for the wife (she looks enough like the girl in the pic to pass) and he is asking $200. I thought they went for $140 or so? Can't find the price anywhere on line as they stopped selling them for the season.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

4 packs to basin were available for about $109 or $120 pre-season, fully transferable paper tickets. Makes me think that your co-worker is a little too proud of his wife's 4-pack.


----------

